# Angeln, ein schmerzhaftes Hobby



## StefanG84 (16. September 2014)

Angeln kann unter Umständen ein schmerzhaftes Vergnügen sein.
Tat nicht so sehr weh wie es aussieht


----------



## Vanner (16. September 2014)

*AW: Angeln, ein schmerzhaftes Hobby*

Na der ist doch günstig durchgegangen. Abkneifen, rausziehen und weiter Angeln. 
Hab sowas auch schon durch, allerdings bei einer Kuttertour.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. September 2014)

*AW: Angeln, ein schmerzhaftes Hobby*

brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr..,
habs gleich wieder weggeklickt....


----------



## asta091 (16. September 2014)

*AW: Angeln, ein schmerzhaftes Hobby*

Ist mir vor Kurzem auch passiert mit einem Drilling, beim Abhaken vom Hecht der mir ihn als Piercing geschenkt hatte.  Musste zwar raus Operiert werden aber war nur ein kleiner schnitt... Irgendwie muss da mal jeder Angler durch, ich kenne kaum einen den es noch nicht erwischt hat.


----------



## Andal (16. September 2014)

*AW: Angeln, ein schmerzhaftes Hobby*

Das sind die "Wunden der Ehre"!


----------



## FrankWoerner (16. September 2014)

*AW: Angeln, ein schmerzhaftes Hobby*

Also ich angel ja seit gut 15 Jahren. Aber das ist mir noch nicht passiert. 
Mal bissle gepiekt, aber nie bis über den Widerhaken.


----------



## d0ni (16. September 2014)

*AW: Angeln, ein schmerzhaftes Hobby*

Aua ^^ 

ich hatte letztens beim Feedern nen 10er Owner schön unter den Fingernagel bekommen, war auch nicht angenehm


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. September 2014)

*AW: Angeln, ein schmerzhaftes Hobby*



Andal schrieb:


> Das sind die "Wunden der Ehre"!


Ist wie beim Heiraten:
Man muss nicht alles haben....


----------



## chrischan85 (16. September 2014)

*AW: Angeln, ein schmerzhaftes Hobby*

Als 14 Jähriger hab ich in meine Rutentasche gegriffen und schwuppdiwupp hatte ich einen Drilling vom Wobbler im Unterarm hängen.
Zum Glück war das Krankenhaus um die Ecke


----------



## Bulettenbär (16. September 2014)

*AW: Angeln, ein schmerzhaftes Hobby*

Hatte auch schon diverse Drillinge in den Fingern, Händen bzw Arm. Seitdem hab ich ein 1.Hilfe-Paket samt Skalpell und Desinfektionszeug dabei. Das wichtigste sind aber gute Zangen für den Fall der Fälle. Zum einen den Knipex Cobolt (Kompaktbolzenschneider) für richtig dickdrähtige Haken und zum anderen sowieso dabei nen "China"-Kraft-Seitenschneider in 24cm .
 Der billige Kraftseitenschneider ist garnicht so übel. Ich hab schon viele Haken abgekniffen und bis jetzt schneidet er noch super. Falls man mal einen Fisch mitnehmen muss ist die Zange auch nen super Priest.

#h

PS: Bei youtube gibts auch Anleitungen zum Entfernen von Haken. Viel Spass


----------



## Sensitivfischer (16. September 2014)

*AW: Angeln, ein schmerzhaftes Hobby*

Auch da zahlt sich auch die Qualität von teuren Haken aus, Gamakatsu und Owner sind sehr zu empfehlen:


sauberer Stichkanal => weniger Schmerzen
dank Teflonbeschichtung oder sonst wie arschglatter Oberfläche keine Entzündungsneigung => keine Sepsis => weniger Schmerzen und längeres Leben
gut zu entfernen => weniger Schmerzen


----------



## Kufra (16. September 2014)

*AW: Angeln, ein schmerzhaftes Hobby*

Da denk ich sofort an die op in schweden


----------



## Saarhunter (16. September 2014)

*AW: Angeln, ein schmerzhaftes Hobby*

mimimi    *spass

tut höllisch weh aber noch Glück im Unglück....keine Sehnen beschädigt und auch nicht durch nen Knochen...

Hab beim Wallerangeln schon schlimmeres gesehen...ahja...trotzdem die Wunde schön sauber machen und im Auge behalten...wenns immer rot und heiss bleibt, ab zum Arzt...dann hast dir ne Infektion geholt...alles halb so wild wenn man es rechtzeitig in medizinische Hände legt.

PS: lass mich raten....Haken mit den Fingern festgehalten und plötzlich hat sich das Blei den schnellsten Weg nach unten gesucht


----------



## gründler (16. September 2014)

*AW: Angeln, ein schmerzhaftes Hobby*

4er Carp Haken (rund) an einem Nagel an die Wand mit Schlaufe eingehängt.
Opa kommt und sagt oh wat das für ne Spinne..ich wat wo und da haut er schon auf'n Haken drauf.
Unten rein durch fingernagel oben wieder raus,Opa am fluchen und bölken warum da nen Haken hängt......sagt dann nach 2min fluchen..... los kneif ab zieh beide teile raus...werd ich nie vergessen.


|wavey:


----------



## Rxlxhx (16. September 2014)

*AW: Angeln, ein schmerzhaftes Hobby*

1992 am 1 Mai. Waren an einem Teich auf die Schleicher unterwegs. Ich stand mit 2 Kumpels hinter meinem Schwager,dieser war gerade beim auswerfen, doch der Haken landete in der linken Augenbraue. In Begleitung ging es dann erst mal in die Notaufnahme des örtlichen KH. Der Spruch des diensthabenden Arztes: "Na,und wo ist der Fisch?" Naja,na ein paar Minuten war´s erledigt.


MfG Rilehx


----------



## Jose (16. September 2014)

*AW: Angeln, ein schmerzhaftes Hobby*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr..,
> habs gleich wieder weggeklickt....




määchen :m:m:m


----------



## Saarhunter (16. September 2014)

*AW: Angeln, ein schmerzhaftes Hobby*

Das Schlimmste was ich gesehen hab war so mit 15...an meinem Geburtstag...sind mit ein paar Freunden mittags zwischen den Weihern gelaufen weil wir bei nem bekannten im Weiher schwimmen wollten. Plötzlich schreit ein Freund von mir und fällt hin, als ich und meine Eltern bei ihm waren sahen wir den Salat....ein Wobler samt Stahlvorfach, der Karabiner hat sich irgendwie im Schnürsenkel verfangen und der Wobler...mit 3 Drillingen hat sich dann mit dem Vorfach um das Bein gewickelt! Kurze Hose, Rostige Drillinge und eine schöne Reisswunde an der Wade. Insgesammt hatten 6 Haken so tief gefasst das man den Bogen der Haken schon fast garnicht mehr sah! Ist dann auch mit dem Krankenwagen abgeholt worden und dann ab ins Krankenhaus


----------



## Andal (16. September 2014)

*AW: Angeln, ein schmerzhaftes Hobby*

Darum kann eine regelmäßige Auffrischung des Taetanusschutzes grad für uns Angler nur von Nutzen sein. Ganz ehrlich, wer hat den vollständigen Schutz?


----------



## Saarhunter (16. September 2014)

*AW: Angeln, ein schmerzhaftes Hobby*

Ich  aber auch nur weil ich mich vor kurzem mit nem Messer so geschnitten habe das genäht werden musste! Nach heftigen diskussionen mit ner Krankenschwester hat sie mir das Teil dann mal schön in den Arm gesetzt....glaub hat gut ne Woche gedauert bis der Arm nicht mehr geschmerzt hat


----------



## Promachos (16. September 2014)

*AW: Angeln, ein schmerzhaftes Hobby*

Ich will auch Mitleid!

Vor einigen Jahren wollte ich bei einem Döbel den Drilling des Wobblers lösen. Mit einer Hand hielt ich ihn im Nacken, in der anderen hatte ich die Lösezange. Plötzlich schüttelt sich der Fisch, fällt mir aus der Hand und der Drilling des Wobblers reißt mir eine Ader am Daumenballen auf. Das Ergebnis sieht man hier:m

Gruß Promachos


----------



## PirschHirsch (16. September 2014)

*AW: Angeln, ein schmerzhaftes Hobby*

Ist mir zum Glück noch nie passiert, aber ich rechne dennoch stets damit (satan is a squirrel).

Darum hab ich für alle Fälle immer n Knipex und son Mini-Kissen-Verbandskasten dabei.

Und ich gummikeschere meine Fische - auch, weil ich keinen schlagenden Hecht an nem in meiner Hand befindlichen Haken haben will. Denn das schont dann weder den Fisch noch das eigene Gerippe.

Wenn ich außerhalb meiner Angelwüste bin und nächtens Welsvorfächer mit zwei Haken verwenden darf, nehme ich als Knotenschutz grundsätzlich hellgrüne Schläuche und keine durchsichtigen oder schwarzen - damit ich im Lampenschein dann genau sehen kann, wo die Haken sitzen bzw. baumeln, bevor ich in die Wallerfutterluke reingreife.

Außer im nicht mehr kescherbaren Wallerfall verzichte ich komplett auf Handlandung.


----------



## Rxlxhx (16. September 2014)

*AW: Angeln, ein schmerzhaftes Hobby*



Andal schrieb:


> Darum kann eine regelmäßige Auffrischung des Taetanusschutzes grad für uns Angler nur von Nutzen sein. Ganz ehrlich, wer hat den vollständigen Schutz?



Wieviel Fälle von Wundstarrkrampf gab es denn in den letzten 20-30 Jahren? Todesfälle soll es in .de zumindest nicht gegeben haben. Ja,ich betrachte das Impfen kritisch!


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. September 2014)

*AW: Angeln, ein schmerzhaftes Hobby*

Mir wurde mal der Drilling von einem 40-Gramm-Effzett aus der Schulter operiert (ausgerutscht, Rute weggeworfen, in Drilling gefallen).

Vorteil:
Da hinten in der Schulter, konnt ich das nicht sehen...

Die im Wartezimmer schon, die haben sich totgelacht.........

;-))))


----------



## Andal (16. September 2014)

*AW: Angeln, ein schmerzhaftes Hobby*



Rilehx schrieb:


> Wieviel Fälle von Wundstarrkrampf gab es denn in den letzten 20-30 Jahren? Todesfälle soll es in .de zumindest nicht gegeben haben.



Das ist mir ziemlich wurscht, denn ich muss nicht als der erste Fall seit soundso in die Medizingeschichte eingehen. Ich hab den Schutz schon durchgängig seit meiner Bundeswehrzeit.


----------



## PirschHirsch (16. September 2014)

*AW: Angeln, ein schmerzhaftes Hobby*

@ Thomas:

Das hört sich mies an - hoffentlich hat sich das Ding dann nicht auch noch erstmal im Autositz verhakt und Dich festgetackert?


----------



## Andal (16. September 2014)

*AW: Angeln, ein schmerzhaftes Hobby*

Da hätte er wenigstens im Wartezimmer gleich seinen Sitzplatz gehabt. :vik:


----------



## PirschHirsch (16. September 2014)

*AW: Angeln, ein schmerzhaftes Hobby*

Recaro immer direkt am Mann


----------



## Allrounder27 (16. September 2014)

*AW: Angeln, ein schmerzhaftes Hobby*

@ Promachos, DAS ist ne verletzung! Bisher Platz 1!

@ Gründler, fettes lol!

Selber hab ich mal bei einer missglückten Handlandung einer 3 Kg Regenbogenforelle, die auf einen kleinen Wobbler (2x 10er Drillingen) gebissen hat ein paar Kratzer an den Fingern bekommen. War unschön, aber nicht so schlimm.

Kumpel hat mal einen Karpfenhaken im Wohnzimmer verloren. Seine Schwester hat den dann gefunden, in dem sie reingelatscht ist. Hehe.

Die einzige Verletzung beim Angeln war mal ein eingeklemmter Finger in der Autotür, gleich morgens im Dunkeln im Sommer am FoPu. Haben dann noch bis Mittags ausgehalten. Beisszeit war schon lange vorbei und das hörte garnicht mehr auf zu pochen, deswegen eingepackt.


----------



## Rxlxhx (16. September 2014)

*AW: Angeln, ein schmerzhaftes Hobby*



Andal schrieb:


> Das ist mir ziemlich wurscht, denn ich muss nicht als der erste Fall seit soundso in die Medizingeschichte eingehen. Ich hab den Schutz schon durchgängig seit meiner Bundeswehrzeit.





Na dann Wohl bekomms...,zu meiner Zeit beim Freizeitverein Y gab´s keine Impfungen,aber ich war auch nich unterwegs um die "Freiheit" zu verteidigen. Wie auch immer...


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. September 2014)

*AW: Angeln, ein schmerzhaftes Hobby*



Andal schrieb:


> Da hätte er wenigstens im Wartezimmer gleich seinen Sitzplatz gehabt. :vik:


Mein damaliger Chef hat mich gefahren, Arzt war sowohl Stammgast wie Familienarzt, wurde "durchgewunken" (unere Grinsen der Wartenden..)


----------



## kati48268 (16. September 2014)

*AW: Angeln, ein schmerzhaftes Hobby*



Andal schrieb:


> Das sind die "Wunden der Ehre"!


Der ehrenvolle Angler spart sich das selbst und fügt es seinem Mitangler zu. |rolleyes
Hab vor xx Jahren mal beim Auswerfen meinen Kumpel mit dem Stipphaken am Ohr erwischt.
Da kam der Begriff "Schlitzohr" seiner ursprünglichen Bedeutung einen Schritt näher.
|supergri


----------



## xCOLOGNEx (16. September 2014)

*AW: Angeln, ein schmerzhaftes Hobby*



> Wieviel Fälle von Wundstarrkrampf gab es denn in den letzten 20-30  Jahren? Todesfälle soll es in .de zumindest nicht gegeben haben. Ja,ich  betrachte das Impfen kritisch!


Im Umkehrschluss könnte man dann ja sagen hat das impfen was gebracht die Statistik ist durchaus positiv


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (17. September 2014)

*AW: Angeln, ein schmerzhaftes Hobby*

In meiner 25 jährigen Angelkariere hab ich´s erst einmal geschafft, mir einen Haken über den Widerhaken ins Fleisch zu semmeln:

Beim Zanderansitz mit Doppeldrillingssystem am Stahlvorfach hat in der Dämmerung, die zweite Rute war noch gar nicht fertig montiert, ein guter Aal meinen Köfi genommen.
Er hing nur am untern Drilling.

Als ich das Vorfach gepackt hab, hat er sich kurz gewunden und schon war´s passiert:
Der obere Drilling saß im Handrücken und am anderen tobte ein ü70er Aal...|scardie:

Zange und Seitenschneider lagen, wie mir nach kurzem Suchen bewußt wurde auf dem Küchentisch, weil ich davor noch Vorfächer gebastelt hatte.#q

Irgendwie hab ich es (keine Ahnung mehr, in welcher Reihenfolge) geschafft, das Vorfach mit dem Messer (das natürlich zusammengeklappt in Untiefen einer Angeltasche versteckt war) durchzusäbeln und den Aal zu töten.

Da weit und breit kein anderer Angler war, der mit mit dem nötigen OP-Besteck aushelfen konnte, mußte ich mein ganzes Geraffel zusammenpacken und den Ansitz vorzeitig beenden.
Meine größte Sorge war, irgendwo mit den anderen Haken auch noch hängen zu bleiben....

Den kleinen Haken Zuhause durchzudrücken war ein Klacks.
Das schlimmste war eigentlich, mich dazu zu überwinden...
Viel mehr geschmerzt hat mich der entgangene Nachtansitz!

Trotzdem:
Seit diesem Erlebnis bin ich vorsichtig geworden!
Ich werd´ den Teufel tun und, sobald einer oder mehrere Drillinge im Spiel sind, eine Handlandung versuchen, wenn ich nicht absolut sicher bin, das sie mir nicht gefährlich werden können.

Wenn man sich im normalen Angelbtrieb eine Haken reinhaut, gehört das zum kalkuliertem Risiko.
Da geb ich Andal mit der "Wunde der Ehre " gerne Recht!

Aber, wem es deswegen passiert, nur weil er meint, aus Gründen der Ehre, jeden Fisch mit der Hand landen zu müssen, dem ist mein Spott sicher!

Es gibt genug Videos, in denen irgendwelche "Profis", eine ach so coole Handlandung versuchen, obwohl überall die Drillinge des, noch viel cooleren, Japanwobblers rumbaumeln...#d
Da wünsch ich mir dann manchmal regelrecht, daß der Hecht noch einmal kurz den Kopf schüttelt!|evil:

Wer es so "derbettelt" dem gehört es nicht anders!
Dann ist es aber keine "Wunde der Ehre" sodern ein Zeichen der Dummheit...


----------



## kati48268 (17. September 2014)

*AW: Angeln, ein schmerzhaftes Hobby*

Vielleicht animiert dieser Thread ja auch dazu, einen *Seitenschneider* dabei zu haben, welchen ich als *"absolutes Muss" im Rucksack* ansehe.

 Wenn man mit einer Selbsthak-Verletzung noch locker umgehen kann, sieht es doch schon anders aus, wenn Andere betroffen sind, evtl. sogar durch die eigene Schuld (s. Posting oben von mir).

 Oder halt Tiere; hab 1x eine Ente dran gehabt, wo ich den Haken ohne Kneifzange mit Mords-Prorkelei hätte raus kriegen müssen. Das empfand ich auch mit Seitenschneider als schlimm genug.

 Und wie viele zurückgesetzte Fische wohl verrecken, weil das Lösen zu einer Metzelei wurde, weil man nicht einfach den Haken durchkneifen konnte...


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. September 2014)

*AW: Angeln, ein schmerzhaftes Hobby*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Vielleicht animiert dieser Thread ja auch dazu, einen *Seitenschneider* dabei zu haben, welchen ich als *"absolutes Muss" im Rucksack* ansehe.


Nach der eigenen schmerzhaften Erfahrung und dem Thread hier, werde ich mir wohl jedenfalls einen nicht nur zulegen, sondern auch mitnehmen...

Danke Forum ;-)))


----------



## racoon (17. September 2014)

*AW: Angeln, ein schmerzhaftes Hobby*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> @ Promachos, DAS ist ne verletzung! Bisher Platz 1!


 
Und wie es sich für nen Angler gehört. Erst mal mit der Knipse drauf bevor die Wunde versorgt wird #6


----------



## Anthe (17. September 2014)

*AW: Angeln, ein schmerzhaftes Hobby*

Nachdem mir mal bei nem Baumhänger und anschließendem Geziehe auf "Teufel komm raus" die Montage nur um Haaresbreite am Kopf vorbeizischte, bin ich da jetzt sehr "sensibilisiert"... unglaublich was da hätte passieren können. |uhoh:


----------



## exstralsunder (17. September 2014)

*AW: Angeln, ein schmerzhaftes Hobby*

hier mal ein paar SUUUUUPER Tipps, wie man die wieder raus bekommt 
 11 Minuten Spaß bis zum abwinken...
Klickmich


----------



## Schugga (17. September 2014)

*AW: Angeln, ein schmerzhaftes Hobby*



exstralsunder schrieb:


> hier mal ein paar SUUUUUPER Tipps, wie man die wieder raus bekommt
> 11 Minuten Spaß bis zum abwinken...
> Klickmich


 
|bigeyes

 Schon beim Zugucken zieht es mir den Bauch zusammen...


----------



## Fares (17. September 2014)

*AW: Angeln, ein schmerzhaftes Hobby*

heftig


----------



## Hann. Münden (17. September 2014)

*AW: Angeln, ein schmerzhaftes Hobby*



exstralsunder schrieb:


> hier mal ein paar SUUUUUPER Tipps, wie man die wieder raus bekommt
> 11 Minuten Spaß bis zum abwinken...
> Klickmich



Nützt nur nix, wenn man wie ich, den Drilling ungünstig unter das Nagelbett getrieben hat.
Eine OP mit lokaler Betäubung war nicht abzuwenden.


----------



## PirschHirsch (17. September 2014)

*AW: Angeln, ein schmerzhaftes Hobby*



> Vielleicht animiert dieser Thread ja auch dazu, einen *Seitenschneider* dabei zu haben,


Ergänze: einen guten (!) Seitenschneider

Son stumpf-lasch-wackeliges Billo-Teil wird mit Haken ab ner gewissen Stärke nicht mehr fertig, wenn überhaupt. Darum sollte das Teil schon ordentlich Power haben und was taugen.

Ich hab wie gesagt stets einen Seitenschneider von Knipex dabei und überlege seit meinem Einstieg ins Welsangeln schon geraume Zeit, zumindest dafür gleich auf einen *Bolzen*schneider derselben Marke umzustellen.

Der hat einfach nochmal mehr Power dürfte dann auch die fettesten Haken fix plätten. 

Geht ja nicht nur drum, dass man etwas durchbekommt, sondern vor allem (schmerzmengenentscheidend) auch, wie schnell und mit wieviel Kraftaufwand.

Übertriebenes Sparen ist daher IMO in diesem Fall fehl am Platz, denn da gehts u. U. um den eigenen A****** - insbesondere, wenn der Haken in demselben stecken sollte 

Mein diesbezügliches Schlüsselerlebnis:

Ich meinte unbedingt, vorm Pennen bereits liegend Welsmontagen-Varianten-Binden auf der Bettdecke ausprobieren zu müssen (statt dem üblichen Lesen).

Dabei muss mir ein 8/0er Leitner unbemerkt runtergefallen bzw. -gerutscht sein. Zum Glück musste ich nochmal strullen: 

Beim Zurückkommen sah ich zum Glück im allerletzten Moment, dass die geschränkte Hakenspitze sich genau da hochstehend befand, wo ne Millisekunde später mein Hintern (angetrieben von ca. 100 kg Lebendgewicht) im Bett gelandet wäre - konnte grade noch erfolgreich "ausweichen".

Seitdem: Nie wieder Haken im Bett plus Bolzenschneider angedacht.


----------



## Dorschbremse (17. September 2014)

*AW: Angeln, ein schmerzhaftes Hobby*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Seitdem: Nie wieder Haken im Bett plus Bolzenschneider angedacht.



Öhmmm, nur mal so ne kleine Verständnisfrage- Du hast also keine Haken mehr im Bett,  aber einen Seitenschneider........ im Nachtschrank, oder so?;+
|bigeyes


----------



## Andal (17. September 2014)

*AW: Angeln, ein schmerzhaftes Hobby*



Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Öhmmm, nur mal so ne kleine Verständnisfrage- Du hast also keine Haken mehr im Bett,  aber einen Seitenschneider........ im Nachtschrank, oder so?;+
> |bigeyes



Ja wenn der Bolzen klemmt, oder!? :vik:


----------



## Dorschbremse (17. September 2014)

*AW: Angeln, ein schmerzhaftes Hobby*

Oder wenns mit dem Bondage übertrieben wurde. |splat2:|rotwerden


----------



## PirschHirsch (17. September 2014)

*AW: Angeln, ein schmerzhaftes Hobby*



> Öhmmm, nur mal so ne kleine Verständnisfrage- Du hast also keine Haken mehr im Bett,  aber einen Seitenschneider........ im Nachtschrank, oder s



Hihi, nope - am Wasser dann, falls ich mich da mal reinstracke, sozusagen :q


----------



## Jose (17. September 2014)

*AW: Angeln, ein schmerzhaftes Hobby*

angeln ist KEIN schmerzhaftes hobby, es sei denn, man hätte es im rücken.

den drilling im fleisch betrachte ich als initiationsritus - oder als "so gehts deppen"

ich hab als depp meine initiation mit drilling im daumen und 5 km fahrradfahrt zum erlösenden knippex gemacht, sehr lange her.

angeln ist eben angeln, das einzig wirklich schmerzliche 'hobby', das sind die langhaarigen wesen.

lieber mit drillingen...


----------



## Dorschbremse (17. September 2014)

*AW: Angeln, ein schmerzhaftes Hobby*



Jose schrieb:


> angeln ist eben angeln, das einzig wirklich schmerzliche 'hobby', das sind die langhaarigen wesen.



Stimmt - schon Bob Marley wusste um diese Tatsache:

Davon inspiriert,  schrieb er den Song  - No woman,  no cry- :m


----------



## kati48268 (17. September 2014)

*AW: Angeln, ein schmerzhaftes Hobby*

Ohne die tut's nach einiger Zeit aber auch ganz schön weh... #t


----------



## Jose (17. September 2014)

*AW: Angeln, ein schmerzhaftes Hobby*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Ohne die tut's nach einiger Zeit aber auch ganz schön weh... #t




machs langsamer... :g


----------



## Andal (17. September 2014)

*AW: Angeln, ein schmerzhaftes Hobby*



Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Stimmt - schon Bob Marley wusste um diese Tatsache:
> 
> Davon inspiriert,  schrieb er den Song  - No woman,  no cry- :m



Genau nicht. BobM meinte und sang richtig übersetzt: Nein Frau, weine nicht... kann man nachlesen.


----------



## Dorschbremse (17. September 2014)

*AW: Angeln, ein schmerzhaftes Hobby*



Jose schrieb:


> machs langsamer... :g



Schon das zweite mal heute ,  dass ich Dir zustimmen muss - Reibungsenergie /-wärme fördert die Schwielenbildung in den Händen


----------



## Dorschbremse (17. September 2014)

*AW: Angeln, ein schmerzhaftes Hobby*



Andal schrieb:


> Genau nicht. BobM meinte und sang richtig übersetzt: Nein Frau, weine nicht... kann man nachlesen.




Ich weiß,  nur in diesem Zusammenhang ists lustiger :m


----------



## Jose (17. September 2014)

*AW: Angeln, ein schmerzhaftes Hobby*



Andal schrieb:


> Genau nicht. BobM meinte und sang richtig übersetzt: Nein Frau, weine nicht... kann man nachlesen.



...also, übersetzt hat er nun gar nicht gesungen - und hätten 'wir' seine texte verstanden und nicht uns in denen wohlgefühlt, dann wäre er heute genauso tot aber völlig unbekannt


----------



## kati48268 (17. September 2014)

*AW: Angeln, ein schmerzhaftes Hobby*

Was ihr immer gegen die Mädels habt #d Wie langweilig wäre es ohne. Und gegen das Dauergenerve hat der Schöpfer als Notlösung das Mietsystem erfunden.

Was war noch mal das Thema des Trööts? |kopfkrat


----------



## Jose (17. September 2014)

*AW: Angeln, ein schmerzhaftes Hobby*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Was ihr immer gegen die Mädels habt #d Wie langweilig wäre es ohne...



jepp, no-checker, es ist langweilig...


----------



## daci7 (17. September 2014)

*AW: Angeln, ein schmerzhaftes Hobby*

Ich hatte dieses Jahr auch ne Sonderaktion:
Posenmontage in nen überhängenden Baum geschmissen und "professionell" erstmal hin- und hergezerrt. Ruckartig. Plötzlich reißt das blöde Vorfach und die Pose entwickelt ein Eigenleben 
Das Ende vom Lied war, dass sich eine Pose mit Kohlefaserstiel astrein als Geschoss eignet, kerzengerade fliegt, der angespitzte Kohlefaserstiel mit kurzem Beschleunigungsweg ohne Probleme einen Daumen komplett durchdringt und ich froh war, dass die Mistpose nicht in meinem Auge gelandet ist ...
Sah aber echt komisch aus - 'ne Pose quer durch den Daumen gespießt. Naja, mit Schmackes rausziehen, Desinfektionsmittel drauf und weiterangeln


----------



## Andal (17. September 2014)

*AW: Angeln, ein schmerzhaftes Hobby*

...und wenn er gesungen hat, b.z.w. aus der Analge tönte, haben wir doch nur zufrieden den süßen Duft ausgeatmet und flehentlich gehofft, dass jemand eine Schüssel Vanillepuding serviert... #6


----------



## feederbrassen (17. September 2014)

*AW: Angeln, ein schmerzhaftes Hobby*

Zum Thema :q
Stippen mit der Kopfrute, beim auswerfen selbst im Ohrläppchen gehakt.
Das timing war in Kombination mit der Windböe gerade nich so gut.


----------



## Akschu (17. September 2014)

*AW: Angeln, ein schmerzhaftes Hobby*







Passe jetzt auch mehr auf bei Hängern


----------



## Dorschbremse (17. September 2014)

*AW: Angeln, ein schmerzhaftes Hobby*

Wenns nicht das "verkehrte " Ohr wäre würd ich glatt sagen:" Lass hängen,  sieht cool aus! ":m


----------



## Rotes Auge (17. September 2014)

*AW: Angeln, ein schmerzhaftes Hobby*

Hat sich doch gelohnt..... musst nix mehr bezahlen um dir nen Ohrloch stechen zu lassen [emoji16] [emoji23]


----------



## dosenelch (17. September 2014)

*AW: Angeln, ein schmerzhaftes Hobby*



Akschu schrieb:


> Passe jetzt auch mehr auf bei Hängern




Hätte mir zu meiner Anfangszeit bei einem -zugegebenermaßen äußerst ungeschickten- Unterhandwurf auf diese Weise mal fast 'n Intimpiercing verpasst... |supergri


----------



## Riesenangler (18. September 2014)

*AW: Angeln, ein schmerzhaftes Hobby*

So einen Ohrring hatte ich auch schon. Blöderweise bekam ich ihn nicht mehr raus, was mir einen Besuch im Krankenhaus bescherte und auch einige Lacher von Seiten anderer Mitleidender und der Belegschaft, angesichts meines innovativen Ohrschmucks. Und vor ein paar Wochen ( pünktlich zum Finale der WM) hatte mich ein Angelhaken für zehn Tage mit einer Entzündung und einer beginnenden Blutvergiftung außer Gefecht gesetzt. Treffer in der Hand, beim Fisch lösen.


----------



## Rotes Auge (18. September 2014)

*AW: Angeln, ein schmerzhaftes Hobby*

Bin ich froh das ich noch keine schlechten erfahrungen mit haken hatte ..... [emoji28]


----------



## shutuppunk (18. September 2014)

*AW: Angeln, ein schmerzhaftes Hobby*

Es geht aber auch andersum und Angelgerät kann sehr hilfreich sein. Bei uns gabs letztens Fisch und meiner Frau blieb ne Gräte im Hals stecken. Man konnte die Gräte wunderbar sehen, aber die Pinzette aus der Hausapotheke war zu kurz. Als habe ich meine Hakenlösezange aus dem Keller geholt und damit meine Frau von der Gräte befreit. Operation geglückt; Patient lebendig |supergri


----------



## Schugga (18. September 2014)

*AW: Angeln, ein schmerzhaftes Hobby*



shutuppunk schrieb:


> ...aber die Pinzette aus der Hausapotheke war zu kurz. Als habe ich meine Hakenlösezange aus dem Keller geholt....




:q:q:q#6


----------



## Dorschbremse (18. September 2014)

*AW: Angeln, ein schmerzhaftes Hobby*

Ich musste bei dem Posting auch schmunzeln;
Mir huschte der Gedanke durch den Hinterkopf - Hoffentlich hat er nicht gewohnheitsmäßig vor dem Abhaken mit dem Priest ausgeholt!


----------



## kati48268 (18. September 2014)

*AW: Angeln, ein schmerzhaftes Hobby*

:q

Ich glaube in der Situation hätt ich mir keinen Spruch verkneifen können, egal wie hoch der Preis in den nächsten Tagen wäre ...und mir wären viiiiele eingefallen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. September 2014)

*AW: Angeln, ein schmerzhaftes Hobby*



shutuppunk schrieb:


> Als habe ich meine Hakenlösezange aus dem Keller geholt und damit meine Frau von der Gräte befreit. Operation geglückt; Patient lebendig |supergri


Kopfkino.........................
Kann als bekennender Macho leider nix dazu schreiben, wofür ich mich nicht dann eigentlich am Ende verwarnen müsste..

Aber Grinsen darf ich...


----------



## jhd81 (19. September 2014)

*AW: Angeln, ein schmerzhaftes Hobby*

hat das mit , oder ohne Rachensperre geklappt ?#6


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. September 2014)

*AW: Angeln, ein schmerzhaftes Hobby*



jhd81 schrieb:


> hat das mit , oder ohne Rachensperre geklappt ?#6


bööööööse - schööööön....
:q:q:q


----------



## xbsxrvxr (19. September 2014)

*AW: Angeln, ein schmerzhaftes Hobby*

hab auch eins...:m


----------



## kernell32 (19. September 2014)

*AW: Angeln, ein schmerzhaftes Hobby*

Zwar in nem anderen trööt schon gezeigt!
Aber immer wieder gerne!

http://youtu.be/D4afRnhYs1U


----------



## KillBabyKill (19. September 2014)

*AW: Angeln, ein schmerzhaftes Hobby*

Mal eine kurze Frage am Rande:
Bin ich hier noch richtig im Anglerforum oder zufälligerweise im Masochismusforum gelandet???
Einige sollten sich überlegen zum Angeln immer eine ausgebildete Krankenschwester mitzunehmen oder einen kompletten Werkzeugkoffer


----------



## Bobster (19. September 2014)

*AW: Angeln, ein schmerzhaftes Hobby*

Kann echt Schexxe ausgehen #d


----------



## dreampike (19. September 2014)

*AW: Angeln, ein schmerzhaftes Hobby*

All die Bilder und Berichte (und auch das Video, aua) zeigen, dass es eine gute Idee ist, die Widerhaken *vor* dem Eindringen in menschliches oder sonstiges Gewebe anzudrücken. Das hat mir schon oft unangenehme und schmerzhafte Situationen erspart. So fische ich sehr gerne und oft mit einer 10er-Fliegenrute und ziemlich großen Kanninchenfellstreamern (Hakengröße 6/0) auf Hecht und es ist schon gigantisch, was die Streamer für eine Geschwindigkeit draufhaben, wenn man sie mit Doppelzug möglichst weit werfen will. Mir hat vor einigen Jahren eine Windböe den Wurf genau im Moment des Rückschwunges so zerhauen, dass mir der Streamer in den kleinen Finger der linken Hand geknallt ist. Der schlug voll durch, auch durch den Knochen und kam auf der anderen Seite wieder raus. Nach einer kurzen Schrecksekunde und Überlegen, was zu tun sei (mit dem Bellyboot zum Auto zurückpaddeln, aus der Wathose schälen, in der irischen Wallachei einen Arzt oder ein Krankenhaus finden, immer mit der Fliege am Finger...), dann doch lieber ein entschlossener Ruck, die Fliege ging dank fehlenden Widerhakens ohne Widerstand raus, Pflaster drum, ca. 5 Minuten pochenden Schmerz ausgehalten und... weitergefischt! Es gab zum Glück keine Entzündung, auch der Knochen machte keine Schwierigkeiten, nach zwei Tagen habe ich fast nichts mehr gespürt. Wahrscheinlich ist es auch so, dass ein Haken ohne Widerhaken halt auch leichter eindringt (auch in ein Fischmaul) und dabei einen kleineren Kanal sticht als einer mit Widerhaken. Sieht man in dem Video ganz gut, welche Kraft der Haken-Maso aufwenden muss, um die Haken komplett zu versenken. Daher immer ohne Widerhaken, und ich würde lügen wenn ich behaupte, dass ich keine Fische dadurch "verliere". Aber das ist es mir allemal wert.
Wolfgang aus Ismaning


----------



## Bobster (19. September 2014)

*AW: Angeln, ein schmerzhaftes Hobby*

Mein Standard Equipment auf jeder Spinntour im Rucksack!

 Der"Kobolt" kommt nur mit wenn es auf Hecht geht.


----------



## Jose (19. September 2014)

*AW: Angeln, ein schmerzhaftes Hobby*

oha, Dr. Bobster :m


----------



## KillBabyKill (19. September 2014)

*AW: Angeln, ein schmerzhaftes Hobby*

Mir fehlt nur noch die Akkuflex.


----------



## Jose (19. September 2014)

*AW: Angeln, ein schmerzhaftes Hobby*



KillBabyKill schrieb:


> Mal eine kurze Frage am Rande:
> Bin ich hier noch richtig im Anglerforum oder zufälligerweise im Masochismusforum gelandet???
> Einige sollten sich überlegen zum Angeln immer eine ausgebildete Krankenschwester mitzunehmen oder einen kompletten Werkzeugkoffer



tja, maso ist natürlich nix für 'nen sado-killbabykill...


gibt da übrigens einen trööt, wo der nick erklärt wird

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=290456

bist herzlich eingeladen zu antworten :m


----------



## zokker (19. September 2014)

*AW: Angeln, ein schmerzhaftes Hobby*

Immer dabei, man weiß ja nie.


----------



## jranseier (19. September 2014)

*AW: Angeln, ein schmerzhaftes Hobby*

|good:|good:|good:|good:

ranseier


----------



## KillBabyKill (21. September 2014)

*AW: Angeln, ein schmerzhaftes Hobby*

Danke Zokker  Darauf habe ich gewartet, hehe.

Und liebster Jose, ich habe in dem Forum extra für dich geantwortet


----------



## Jose (21. September 2014)

*AW: Angeln, ein schmerzhaftes Hobby*



KillBabyKill schrieb:


> Danke Zokker  Darauf habe ich gewartet, hehe.
> 
> Und liebster Jose, ich habe in dem Forum extra für dich geantwortet



hast du gemacht für gemeinde  (habs gesehen, super #6)


und wo wir schon mal dabei sind:
_"Angeln, ein schmerzhaftes Hobby"_

schon mal jemand an die _armen fische_ gedacht? (he he he :q)


----------



## Knebi (22. September 2014)

*AW: Angeln, ein schmerzhaftes Hobby*

So muss sich ein Fisch fühlen den man den Haken aus dem Maul löst.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zK1_ZVnk9Gs


----------



## Abfälle (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Angeln, ein schmerzhaftes Hobby*

Heute hatte ich auch "Anglerglück". Mit dem Köder in der Hand wollte ich an den Rucksack um irgendetwas heraus zu holen (wahrscheinlich die Köderbox). Hinterer Drilling bleibt im Rucksack hängen, vorderer Drilling bohrt sich in den Finger. Die Arterienklemme hatte ich in der Gesäßtasche aber mit links war ich nicht sehr motorisch und da die rechte Hand nun eine so enge Bindung zum Rucksack hatte, gab es für mich keine Chance irgendwas zu lösen. Eineinhalb Stunden eher hatte ich den dämlichen Seitenschneider noch in der Hand gehabt um Bleiköpfe zu manipulieren. Den werde ich in Zukunft auf jeden Fall auch IMMER einpacken, man weiß ja nie. Beendet wurde die Tortur dann jedenfalls im Krankenhaus und begleitet wurde ich von vielen Interessierten die gerne wissen wollten wie man so etwa schafft  (Es ist auch immer wieder erstaunlich wie scharf ein Haken sein kann. Da werde ich mir in Zukunft wohl auch das Widerhaken-Andrücken angewöhnen)


----------



## Meerjungfrauman (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Angeln, ein schmerzhaftes Hobby*



Abfälle schrieb:


> Heute hatte ich auch "Anglerglück". Mit dem Köder in der Hand wollte ich an den Rucksack um irgendetwas heraus zu holen (wahrscheinlich die Köderbox). Hinterer Drilling bleibt im Rucksack hängen, vorderer Drilling bohrt sich in den Finger. Die Arterienklemme hatte ich in der Gesäßtasche aber mit links war ich nicht sehr motorisch und da die rechte Hand nun eine so enge Bindung zum Rucksack hatte, gab es für mich keine Chance irgendwas zu lösen. Eineinhalb Stunden eher hatte ich den dämlichen Seitenschneider noch in der Hand gehabt um Bleiköpfe zu manipulieren. Den werde ich in Zukunft auf jeden Fall auch IMMER einpacken, man weiß ja nie. Beendet wurde die Tortur dann jedenfalls im Krankenhaus und begleitet wurde ich von vielen Interessierten die gerne wissen wollten wie man so etwa schafft  (Es ist auch immer wieder erstaunlich wie scharf ein Haken sein kann. Da werde ich mir in Zukunft wohl auch das Widerhaken-Andrücken angewöhnen)




Unfassbar wegen was die Leute ins Krankenhaus gehen...


----------



## Abfälle (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Angeln, ein schmerzhaftes Hobby*



Meerjungfrauman schrieb:


> Unfassbar wegen was die Leute ins Krankenhaus gehen...


Haha ja schon klar du Lappen.


----------



## KleinerWaller (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Angeln, ein schmerzhaftes Hobby*



Meerjungfrauman schrieb:


> Unfassbar wegen was die Leute ins Krankenhaus gehen...



Ist dir das denn überhaupt auch schon passiert?

 Ich gebe zu, mir nicht, ich kann aber verstehen wenn man deshalb ins Krankenhaus geht. Den Widerhaken selbst rausziehen wäre bestimmt zu schmerzhaft #q


----------



## Gunnar. (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Angeln, ein schmerzhaftes Hobby*

Nabend,

 Oh ja - Angeln tut weh ....

 Erstmal für Thomas ein Bildchen:






 Und hier könnt ihr den Rest lesen...

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=140858


----------



## Rotes Auge (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Angeln, ein schmerzhaftes Hobby*

Da kann ma gar net hinsehen...

Weg damit...:-[


----------



## canyonbiker (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Angeln, ein schmerzhaftes Hobby*

Also sowas ist ja echt schlimm!

Ich reisse mir immer nur die Finger beim Hakenlösen auf. Dauert meist eine Woche und ist mit Jod und Bepanthem leicht ertragbar. Aber das hier......Gruselig!


----------



## Gunnar. (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Angeln, ein schmerzhaftes Hobby*

Und wenn man bedenkt.... Es hat alles nur mit nem kleinen Stich angefangen. Ein Stich den wir beim angeln wohl alle schon alle schon mal hatten...
 Seid dem habe ich ein Desinfektionsmittel IMMER dabei..


----------



## Jose (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Angeln, ein schmerzhaftes Hobby*

ohne stich würde ich gar nicht angeln gehen :m

ach, btw.: shit happens...


----------



## Taxidermist (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Angeln, ein schmerzhaftes Hobby*



> Ein Stich den wir beim angeln wohl alle schon alle schon mal hatten...
> Seid dem habe ich ein Desinfektionsmittel IMMER dabei.


Das Problem bei dieser Stichverletzung ist, dass es eben nicht geblutet hat.
Die Wunde sich also gleich verschlossen hat und der Dreck (Keime) so in der Wunde verbleiben und nicht durch eine Blutung ausgeschwemmt wurden.
Bei solchen Verletzungen hilft auch ein Desinfektionsmittel nur bedingt, da es die Keime durch die geschlossene Wunde auch nicht erreicht und diese sich eifrig vermehren können!
Ich kenne mich mit solchen Wunden aus, da ich mich des öfteren an angespitzten Drähten (Arbeit) verletze und diese Wunden bluten auch zumeist nicht, oder nur sehr wenig.
Da hilft etwas rumdrücken und das Blut quasi herauspressen!

Jürgen


----------



## Rotes Auge (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Angeln, ein schmerzhaftes Hobby*

Was hilft denn wenn die wunde schon verschlossen ist? Aufschneiden (natürlich mit keimfreien Messer)?


----------



## Windelwilli (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Angeln, ein schmerzhaftes Hobby*



Rotes Auge schrieb:


> Was hilft denn wenn die wunde schon verschlossen ist? Aufschneiden (natürlich mit keimfreien Messer)?



Mit Schwarzpulver Rambo-like ausbrennen.

Dürfte genauso realistisch sein wie ein keimfreies Messer beim Angeln...:g|kopfkrat


----------



## Rotes Auge (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Angeln, ein schmerzhaftes Hobby*

Deswegen ja nie das Desinfektionsmittel vergessen [emoji6]


----------



## dosenelch (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Angeln, ein schmerzhaftes Hobby*



Rotes Auge schrieb:


> Deswegen ja nie das Desinfektionsmittel vergessen [emoji6]




Haben manche immer in Form eines Flachmanns dabei...


----------



## Bassey (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Angeln, ein schmerzhaftes Hobby*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Nabend,
> 
> Oh ja - Angeln tut weh ....
> 
> ...



Seit ich das damals gelesen habe (ist ja schon ein paar Jahre alt), drücke ich auch bei kleinen Hakenstichen immer sehr fest um die Wunde bis endlich Blut kommt, damit auch ja alles sofort rausgespült wird... Das hat mir echt Angst gemacht.... #t


----------



## madpraesi (20. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Angeln, ein schmerzhaftes Hobby*

Hallo,
weiß man überhaupt was aus seiner Hand geworden ist ????
Ich hoffe alles Gute.

Gruß Christian


----------



## Riesenangler (20. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Angeln, ein schmerzhaftes Hobby*

Das sieht doch ganz "neckisch" aus. Fast so schön wie bei einem Lehrlingskollegen von mir vor zehn oder elf Jahren. Den hat das zu schlachtende Schwein, also in einem finalen Akt der Notwehr in die Hand gebissen. Trotz aller versuche der Ärzte hat der Junge dann seine Hand nach drei Wochen intensivsten Kampfes seitens der Medizinmänner und Frauen verloren.
Und ein Vereinskamerad von mir ist vor einigen Wochen an einem kleinen Schnitt in die Hand, dank einer nicht mehr aufzuhaltenden Blutvergiftung im alter von nur 52 Jahren verstorben. Hat zwar jetzt nichts mit Angeln zu tun, aber sollte allen eine Lehre sein, das sie auf ihre Pfoten aufpassen , wo sie sie hintun.


----------



## xbsxrvxr (20. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Angeln, ein schmerzhaftes Hobby*

alter schwede, mir wird ganz anners|bigeyes


----------



## Franky (20. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Angeln, ein schmerzhaftes Hobby*

Kann ich das Bild von S. 1 noch mal haben...... |uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:


----------



## Gunnar. (20. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Angeln, ein schmerzhaftes Hobby*

Nabend,


madpraesi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> weiß man überhaupt was aus seiner Hand geworden ist ????
> Ich hoffe alles Gute.
> 
> Gruß Christian


 
 Ich hatte selber vor ner Weile mal nachgefragt.
 Leider keine Antwort bekommen...


----------



## Tobi92 (26. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Angeln, ein schmerzhaftes Hobby*

Vor kurzem war ich mit einem Kumpel beim nächtlichen Ansitz auf Hecht.
Als er ein paar Zupferer hatte ging er gemütlich zur Rute um diese schonmal zu greifen. 

Beim anpacken der Rute, dachte er wohl die wär noch paar Zentimeter entfernt, was sie aber nicht war, wodurch er mit seinen Zeigefinger leicht auf die Rute schlug. 

Den Biss hat er vergeigt, schmerzen hatte er den Abend aber noch keine.
Erst am nächsten Morgen dann.
Im Krankenhaus stellte sich heraus, der Finger ist angebrochen [emoji28]


----------



## Rotes Auge (26. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Angeln, ein schmerzhaftes Hobby*

Wat?![emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## Alcedo Atthis (30. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Angeln, ein schmerzhaftes Hobby*

yepp, das abschütteln von Wasser von den Händen reicht, um dir die Finger zu (anzu)brechen, wenn du aus 'nem falschen Winkel gegen den Wasserhahn oder am Wasser gegen nen Ast schlägst...
Und wer ist noch nicht mit nem nackschen Zeh gegen ein Stuhlbein, Bettpfosten oder was auch immer gestossen?
Resultat ist meist das gleiche...

Zum Thema: Beitrag 46


----------

